# Picked this up last week



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got this so I can inspect kitchen and lavatory drains after cleaning them. It's not meant to go down anything bigger than 3" but works great for small lines. It's cordless once you charge it and really light. The picture is great and has the ability to record and take snapshots. Can't beat it for $1700. I got the 100 foot capacity just in case. They also have a 30 foot reel.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice. I'm looking for a Cabrera now for 2" and smaller. Does that one have a transmitter?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I look forward to you telling us how it performs and seeing some images


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why did you chose this over a ridgid microdrain?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why did you chose this over a ridgid microdrain?


Doesn't the micro only go up to 65' reel?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Why did you chose this over a ridgid microdrain?



Can the Micro be used with the CS10 monitor?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Will said:


> Can the Micro be used with the CS10 monitor?


It can with the proper interconnect cable.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

love2surf927 said:


> Doesn't the micro only go up to 65' reel?


Depending on which micro reel you use they have 30', 65', 85' and 100'. 

Mark


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Why did you chose this over a ridgid microdrain?


Since I'll be using it for small lines only. Price.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

It's been a week, you got a chance to play with it yet? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm using it on every small drain call and It's landed me 3 jetting jobs on kitchen lines and has already paid for itself. Out of curiosity I put it down a 4" line. The view isn't bad but only can push it out 25'.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

just for comparison, the microdrain pushes out easily to 65' in 4" but the lighting quality goes way down.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

From under a kitchen sink with no CO I was able to push my Micro Drain apx 40' in an 40 plus year old 2"cast iron line. It took a lot of finesse and time it worked.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Be my next purchase for sure will be the Micro or Nano. I've passed on way to many jobs to not have one. Plus I've been cameraing every drain cleaning job latly. Just included it in my cost to snake out the line. HAs gotten me alot more work.


----------

